# Punishment for Leaving Good Judgement at the Barn!



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

nah no chastising..and come out from under that chair!!!
betcha never do that again =)


----------



## HappyHorses12 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Thank you for sharing!*

hi Walkamile! Thank you for sharing this experience - and I'm so glad neither of you were hurt! Heck, you were just testing the limits  Life with horses is one big adventure!


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

Live and learn. We ALL make stupid mistakes. The smart ones never make that mistake again.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL! You guys are being far too kind. I was not that kind to myself having put my boy in such a position. And yes, I will _probably_ never do such a foolish thing again! :wink:

Especially since I haven't been able to sit comfortably for the last week and a half without my "special" pillow! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Fifty lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Fifty lashes with a wet noodle!


Now we're talking! That is a totally fitting and reasonable punishment! :clap:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww so glad you weren't seriously hurt. Hahahahaha Walka may be looking at you funny the next time you ask to go into black water though!!!! :shock: Come on out from under the chair...we have probably all done something that in hindsite, wasn't our finest hour!!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

QOS said:


> ...... in hindsite, wasn't our finest hour!!


Bless his heart! Wasn't he a trooper for giving it a go even though you KNOW that HE was having second thoughts... I'm just SO glad y'all came out without serious injury!

I'm totally with ya on the "visibility rule"... If *I* can't see the bottom, we ain't goin' in! I don't care WHAT anybody else says they see.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, you won't do THAT again, now will you? Sounds like a lesson learned, to me. We all have those. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The best mistakes are the ones in which you don't get hurt and that you can laugh about ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OOOH it so sucks to make a dumb mistake and a/have all your friends see it, b/get soaking wet in the beaver pond, c/have to sit for days/weeks on the special pillow and get reminded every time you sit down that you may have done something dim.......I soooo relate! Hope you get over being sore soon and I know you'll never do that again!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So very true PHM! I'm so proud of Walka for obeying me for as long as he possibly could, until that horse eating limb tried to grab him. In my heart, I'm sure he expected me to stay with him and wanted no harm to come to me, but I think landing in that pond put things in perspective for me. :wink:

DA, I have a very healthy sense of humor and a good dose of appreciation for the ridiculous, so while my "ego" was a bit bruised (and my behind definitely was), I 'm glad a few dear friends got to enjoy the show! :lol: When I'm very old, and probably not wiser, that is one memory that will give me a good chuckle!

ps. DA, I even brought my special pillow with me on two kayak outings. Put it in a garbage bag so it wouldn't get wet and swallowed my pride so as not to miss out on some good times with friends and hubby!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> So very true PHM! I'm so proud of Walka for obeying me for as long as he possibly could, until that horse eating limb tried to grab him. In my heart, I'm sure he expected me to stay with him and wanted no harm to come to me, but I think landing in that pond put things in perspective for me. :wink:
> 
> DA, I have a very healthy sense of humor and a good dose of appreciation for the ridiculous, so while my "ego" was a bit bruised (and my behind definitely was), I 'm glad a few dear friends got to enjoy the show! :lol: When I'm very old, and probably not wiser, that is one memory that will give me a good chuckle!
> 
> ps. DA, I even brought my special pillow with me on two kayak outings. Put it in a garbage bag so it wouldn't get wet and swallowed my pride so as not to miss out on some good times with friends and hubby!


LOL, I've been there! I went on a ride with my old QH who was still shod and hit shale and a steep slope. Stupid me for not getting down and checking the footing when all I could see was leaves. Next thing I know we're sliding for the edge of the cliff and it was about 100 feet straight down. I was praying we'd both break our necks so we wouldn't either one suffer. I still don't know where the tree came from that stopped us. We all swear that tree wasn't there when Lucky and I started to slide, but there it was and it had a perfect Y yoke and caught Lucky and held him so I could climb off. I turned him around and let him go back to the top of the incline and started trying to climb. All my friends could see was leaves flying, and heard me scritch scritch scritching as I shuffled up the slope and then they'd hear me sliding back. 1 foot up, 5 feet back. Took me a WHILE to climb that slope. I was sore for DAYS after that little escapade, taught me to get off and LOOK HARD before going out into unknown footing. I also pulled his shoes when we got home and have never had another shod trail horse. 

And, yup, it's funny NOW but I think that was the scariest trail minute I've ever had.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good grief DA! I do believe your guardian angel was busy growing a tree in the nick of time!

You'll definitely be enthralling the oldies at the nursing home when the time comes. I can only hope you or someone much like yourself will be in the same one with me so we can swap "stories"! :wink::lol:

Like you, I also keep barefoot horses for a variety of reasons, one being we have much ledge and also bogs that will suck off a shoe fast. Got tired of replacing shoes, and fortunately the horses had great feet. So, barefoot it is.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, I do believe my poor guardian angel was bald from pulling out all those feathers to put leaves on that tree!


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Your a great writer! Funny too lol. Glad yall werent hurt to bad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^Thank you kindly. I try to entertain when I can, even if it isn't planned!:lol:


----------

